# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Proyecto de Investigacion sobre ELABORACION DE UN SUPLEMENTO ALIMENTICIO A BASE DE AISLADO PROTEICO DE SEMILLA DE TARA , HARINA DE HABAS , KIWICHA,LENTEJA,TARWI, DESTINADO COMO ALIMENTO NUTRITIVO"

## susan788

Estimados Amigos de Agroforum: 
Soy estudiante de 10mo ciclo de la carrera profesional de Ingenieria Agroindustrial de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos, estoy desarrollando un tema de investigacion que lleva por titulo el mencionado en el encabezado del presente mensaje. 
Desearia saber si hubiera alguna persona interesada, en saber mas sobre el presente proyecto de investigacion y si es tuviera interesada en llevar a cabo y poder desarrollar a nivel experimental, si es que hubiera alguna posibilidad de trabajar en conjunto, para un posterior financiamento. 
Estare a la espera de sus comentarios al respecto. 
Saludos Cordiales.
Susan ortega asencios
Ingenieria AgroindustrialTemas similares: Artículo: "SENASA debe normar sobre inocuidad y no sobre calidad de la fruta que se exporta" SEMILLA DE TARA VENDO TARA EN FRUTA O EN HARINA Perú exportó más de 1,329 TM de harina de plumas en el 2008 para alimento de aves y truchas "La base fundamental de la fruticultura es el material genético" (Entrevista)

----------


## riogrande

hay tienes casi 90 % pura leguminosas tednras alto contenido de proteina, su valor sera muyal alto por su costos de produccion y no podras competir en e
l mercado

----------

susan788

----------


## susan788

Agradezco por la información brindada, dentro de los aspectos a evaluar dentro del proyecto de investigación ,esta el formular un proyecto sustentable que pueda ser accesible a un sector de la sociedad, como lo es la población mas vulnerable en cuanto a requerimientos de alimentos de valor nutricional. 
Es por ello que dentro de mi formulación, estoy viendo la posibilidad de reemplazar algunas de las leguminosas por un cereal, con el cual se lograría un complemento del valor aminoacidico, y que estas semillas tenga una disponibilidad en el mercado y el costo sea accesible. 
Si es que estuvieran interesados en desarrollar este tema de investigación, en vista de que existe una posibilidad de financiamiento a nivel de FIDECOM.
Solo requiero de una empresa que pueda estar interesado en ello, y respalde el presente proyecto, Ya que el plazo para presentar la ficha del proyecto es hasta el 14 de Noviembre. 
Saludos cordiales 
Atte.
Susan ortega asencios

----------


## francis

buenas tardes , poseeo en stk 80 tm de tarwi de primera calidad , ubicados en el departamento de ancash. si desea contactarce mi numero de cel es el #951896716

----------

